# Finally got some water....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well we had fun til I went to wrenching on my buddies brute all four tires up floating down the creek.... I pull the plugs water flowed out both.....pulled dipstick water flowed out it.....completely filled guess you could say.....did my magic and it is brand new lol.....willing to bet he won't have any issues but I ain't gonna lie I was nervous when I seen it was that filled up front diff.....rear diff everything but coolant.....but he's back in action I saved the ol brute....bad thing is we didnt get a pic of it upside down lol....but wr did get a couple pics from our phones here is a couple 



the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good to hear the brute's back up and runnin... And that water is right up my alley :rockn:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

glad its back running. this water here is right up my ally rack deep


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

VIDEO0120.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket
laws


VIDEO0121.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket
monsters


VIDEO0123.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket
backs

the wetter the better


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

HAHA I wonder what them cows were thinking about yall playing in there water holes. They probably use them to cool off.. LOL


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, the peace river must getting close to your back porch right now..lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It is def up I told you to come out but Mr popo got some broken axles....you coulda rode in 3wd lol shoot that's what the Honda does all the time.....I just got done setting some bush hooks hoping to get a catfish or two in same place we were riding yesterday....

the wetter the better


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah i wish brandon.. I keep finding more and more little small issues with this bike. I just hope its ready to ride this friday out in north port. I run into shipping delays with every piece i want to fix.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandon we need to plan a day of riding at your place and North Port. Maybe if Dion gets all his stuff going we can all meet up this weekend. Was thinking about riding North Port this weekend anyways because we prob wont be ready for Devils.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here isnt the best but i think right now it is superb next weekend we will prolly be down for riding if it stays this wet here you and joe will have fun but if it dries up it is soso but if yall are free saturday i can maybe make some arrangements for some great riding let me know this week the earlier the better it is here in arcadia to so not far​


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Man, I gotta make it up your way for a ride...I still wanna check out NP


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd love to get up there, but not gonna happen the next couple weekends for me. My little girls 2nd b-day is this coming Sat & we're headed to Seaworld, then family party the following Sat. - Gives me time to get my tires warrantied though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Tires warrantied......whaaa the 2's bead keeps popping off I'm guessing everyone is having this problem and it always seems any tire to leak is always a law my buddies og 29.5 laws leaked we had to tube one of them the stickiest nastiest crap wouldn't hold it.....they are good now but it seems almost always they do this where I had 8in wide rims and my 9 wide back were fine on them and my 10 monsters have been perfect too 

the wetter the better


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Me and a few others are planning a NP ride this weekend, its pretty wet out there. Last couple times we have went out there was quite a few people camping. 

Ricky if you bring your trailer sometime you can camp out there in the woods or pull it to my house and camp so you dont have to drive back and forth in one day. PLus we can do some night riding.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Tires warrantied......whaaa the 2's bead keeps popping off I'm guessing everyone is having this problem and it always seems any tire to leak is always a law my buddies og 29.5 laws leaked we had to tube one of them the stickiest nastiest crap wouldn't hold it.....they are good now but it seems almost always they do this where I had 8in wide rims and my 9 wide back were fine on them and my 10 monsters have been perfect too
> 
> the wetter the better


I'm not complaining. They were fine on the cat and aren't having any problems holding air now, just when I get on the throttle hard it's slipping the wheels in the beads a little. I would never have known if it weren't for the fact that I lined the wheel spokes up with the tire lugs when mounting them. - The issues are only with the 1st batch tires that were also a little heavier. 

They sent UPS tags to pick them up and are paying the freight to get the new ones to me, that's better than other tires I've had to warranty & pay freight at least one-way out of my own pocket.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well that is good and hey your getting lighter ones now lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My OG 29.5 laws never leaked.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Denny!!

Dude I've had prob 10 sets of laws maybe more...and none have ever leaked. 5psi in all of them and all on regular rims. Only problems I've ever had was tree branches get stuck between the bead but I just pop the bead and clean it out. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I know you guys r talking about law 2s (the first batch) but the "seems like every tire that leaks is an outlaw" is what I was referring to. I had 4 different sets on my brute, 3 on my grizzly, and one on the honduh and one on the gade. Sorry 9 total I've had. No leaks that were manufacturer fault! Definetly some that we're my fault!!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I told yall I set bush hooks where we were riding got to them this morning and had 2 outta 4 hooked just cleaned them ready for dinner already......



the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

**** nice catch Brandon. I'm jealous! I bass fish myself but love me some cat


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not a fresh water fish person myself(nor salt cat) - dig me some good grouper, snapper, snook, runner, etc though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If your eating snook right now you better be careful lol....might be playing with fire there.....I am with ya on the fish but cat is awesome eating or talapia or however you spell it......shell cracker and speck I ain't big on though to veiny and crap but I gotta say catfish is prolly the purest whitest fish you could eat.....

the wetter the better


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Added another one 25.5 long and 10.3 lbs to the deep fryer.....












the wetter the better


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

K town style!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't play round hurr lol....we live off the land to pay for our toys lol went again this weekend for a few hrs 



the wetter the better


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Let me guess, all those brutes broke down.. lol lol lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nope it aint a popo that has 99 problems and a biachhhh is one lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

XMR Robert had a sportsman as one of his first bikes - he had aluminum diamond plate letters on the front that said "popo", by the time he sold it he had cut them off & mounted them back up as "poop"............never have I been a around a bike with so many issues even after being rebuild from the bare frame up TWICE!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have never worked on a Polaris other then a ranger as far as atvs I never touched one....they always seem like heck to work on but my buddy said they were fairly simple.....as far as quality parts couldn't answer that one either 

the wetter the better


----------

